# primrose cottage



## thepigkeeper (May 9, 2010)

Hi, has anyone out there got assembly instructions for Primrose Cottage from Pets at home, I have just bought the shop model for half price but no instructions and my husband is scratching his head a bit. Any help would be appreciated, ta. Val.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thepigkeeper said:


> Hi, has anyone out there got assembly instructions for Primrose Cottage from Pets at home, I have just bought the shop model for half price but no instructions and my husband is scratching his head a bit. Any help would be appreciated, ta. Val.


LOL Why didn't you whip sum out of another box..lol Ya need a degree to build half those cages..lol


----------



## thepigkeeper (May 9, 2010)

Yes indeed, I would have if there had been another but the new equivalent is Rose Cottage which is built like a Rabbit shack brand, but thanks anyway.


----------

